# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео > Мультфильмы, Anime >  Новогодние мультики советских времён

## JAHolper

В преддверии Нового года предлагаю подборку советских новогодних мультиков. =)

*12 месяцев* (1956 г.)


*Когда зажигаются ёлки*


*Снеговик - почтовик* (1955 г.)


*Щелкунчик* (1973 г.)


*Дед Мороз и серый волк* (1978 г.)


*Новогодняя ночь*


*Зима в Простоквашено*

----------

